# Making a campaign stop by MASSCOPS



## PaulforLG (Aug 19, 2010)

Good Afternoon!










My name is Paul Loscocco and I'm running for Lieutenant Governor as an Independent with State Treasurer Tim Cahill. I previously served as a State Representative from 2001 to 2009 for the communities of Holliston, Hopkinton, Medway, Southborough and Westborough.

I wanted to stop by MASSCOPS, because I have always enjoyed strong support from the law enforcement community throughout my years of service and I also have prided myself as a strong advocate for public safety as well. I hope that in the coming weeks as people turn their attention to the November election, that we can earn your support and that is why I have come by to talk about my record.

In 2001 when I was a freshmen legislator, there was a major move in the State House to gut the Quinn Bill, something I knew well from my friends in law enforcement would be a major blow to public safety and unfair to police officers across the state. While it seemed like the prevailing opinion was that legislators would stand with police and prevent this from happening, I watched as many legislators folded to leadership and tried to allow the measure through silently. Sensing that this was happening, I decided to file my own amendment to protect the Quinn Bill in case others decided to withdraw their own. When it came time for a vote, it turned out that I was the only legislator with an amendment protecting the Quinn Bill as others had caved to pressure and withdrawn theirs. Despite pressure from leaders of both parties to withdraw my amendment, I stood with public safety officials and prevented the backdoor maneuver from taking place. Years later, when it came to legislation creating "flag men" I again stood with public safety and worked with its leaders to try preventing Governor Patrick's proposal.

That is my record when it comes to law enforcement, *and I am proud of it*. When then candidate-Patrick said that our Commonwealth would be putting 1,000 more cops on the street if elected, nobody realized that he meant with pink slips in their hands. The current administration's record on public safety is not sustainable, and that is part of the reason why both Tim and I are running. As a legislator I watched as both parties played the cynical game of trying to balance the state's budget on the backs of public safety(funding, benefits, pensions, etc), instead of addressing many more of the serious reforms that we desperately need, and as I look across this race this is exactly the type of behavior I expect would continue with both our Republican and Democratic opponents.

When I first ran for office I promised to be an advocate for public safety, and after almost a decade of service in the State House my legislative record will say that I kept it. In Tim Cahill, I have a governing partner who shares my philosophy on public safety, and as a result, who has been fortunate to receive the endorsement of several police groups across the Commonwealth. I look forward to answering some of your questions, and invite you to contact me any time. For more information about our campaign, visit The Tim Cahill Committee

Best regards,

Paul J. P. Loscocco
email: [email protected]
cell: 508.361.7405


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2010)

Paul, thank you for stopping by and posting. Good luck to you and Tim. Whoever wins will surely have their hands full trying to repair what the current regime has done to our beloved state.


----------



## PaulforLG (Aug 19, 2010)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Well Paul,
> 
> The way I see it right now, you and Tim's campaign is doing nothing more than drawing votes away from Charlie Baker. The very votes that would keep the idiot currently sitting on Beacon Hill from getting re-elected. Essentially, you're pulling a Christy Mihos.........
> 
> ...


USMCMP5811,

I am not in this race to re-elect Deval Patrick and when my alarm clock goes off every morning at 4:30AM for campaign stops, it is not to put him back in office. At the end of the day, I fully expect we will be pulling votes from not only Republicans but Democrats as well, and of course the great majority of folks who do not identify with either party. While there remain rabid partisans of either party, Massachusetts voters have shown a great ability to look past party labels and I fully expect they will in November as well.

I stand proudly behind my record of support for law enforcement, and encourage you to try finding a candidate for Lieutenant Governor with a stronger record. I share many of your frustrations with Governor Patrick, and unlike other candidates actively opposed his law enforcement agenda on Beacon Hill while I was a legislator. Likewise, Tim has received the endorsement of police unions and groups in towns and cities across the state, because of his record as well. Whether it is the Quinn Bill or Pensions, you will not find other candidates in this race who will be stronger advocates of public safety. As a Republican, I witnessed my own party move to retroactively change the rules for people in the pension system, and I objected. I fully expect the Republican candidates, if elected, would do the same and drastically hurt many middle class families in the process.

As for your comment that Tim is a "Demarat"(sic), I'd simply say that the both of us are fully committed to governing as Independents. Tim announced his intention to leave the Democratic party well over a year ago and before there was any fanfare to become an independent. Likewise my intention to leave my own party (which I have been a member of my entire adult life) was not taken lightly and not without the intention to do things differently on Beacon Hill.

Please contact me if you have any questions. Those are both my personal email and cell phone if you would like to move this conversation further and respectfully.

Paul


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

Paul,

My main concern is with our current Governor and getting him out of office. You may be pro-law enforcement, which is great, but so is Baker. Endorsements from police unions and groups from across the state is nothing to hang your hat on. Rewinding back to the last gubernatorial election, Deval Patrick also had endorsements from police unions and groups too. Look how that turned out for the law enforcement community. Mitt Romney supported the Quinn Bill when he was in office, but I never supported him when he was trying to make a run at the oval office. There are other issues that are important to us.

What I am getting at is, let's face it, we're voting for a Governor. The Lt. Governor is just along for the ride. Tim Cahill just isn't doing it for me.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

So, in 2001 you voted pro Quinn Bill? That's great, 9 years ago. Nine long years ago. Nine years ago our country was attacked by terrorists. Know what happened? Funding for public safety has been decimated. Know who gets more money? Welfare slobs..

So Mr. Loscocco, what have you done for us lately? Don't say you've saved the Quinn Bill or are anti-flagman; we all know first hand what you law makers have done for us..

Anyway, what is your running mate's position on public safety/Quinn/flagmen? No offense but you're just running for Lt.Gov.. The current Lt. Gov is from Worcester, and quite frankly, we heard the same crap. Know what he's done for us? Nada, zip, zero, nothing.. Maybe it's because his boss is a socialist, liberal, welfare loving floater. Maybe not.. All I know is, every day people piss on my boots and tell me it's raining....


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

USMCMP5811, you hit the nail on the head, Cahill pulling a Ross Perot all the way!
Makes you wonder what back dooring has gone on here.
Paul, thanks for coming on and taking the time.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

PaulforLG said:


> As for your comment that Tim is a "Demarat"(sic)


My friend's spelling is not incorrect. It's a kind of conjugation on the words democrat and rat. One could also use: DemoRat, demoRat or just plain old rat..

You lawmakers really are out of touch.....


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Sorry, Paul. But many folks here are up to their eyeballs in outstretched hands looking for endorsements. For many of us it's not our first rodeo either. We've all had people PROMISE one thing for a coveted union endorsement, but when they (especially the dismal state republican party) get up on the hill, the MACHINE chews them up and spits them out. You should know that first hand.

You'd have a better shot at staying in the Republican party running for an open US Congress seat, or helping Baker/Tisei and hopefully land a spot in the cabinet somewhere.


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

From recent feedback I'm getting up here in NH, if Charlie Baker loses to Deval, which is looking like a possibility, then he, and the Republican Party, can thank your campaign for diluting the disenchantment with the Gov.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Inspector said:


> From recent feedback I'm getting up here in NH, if Charlie Baker loses to Deval, which is looking like a possibility, then he, and the Republican Party, can thank your campaign for diluting the disenchantment with the Gov.


Exactly...... Cahill should either run as a demoncrat against Deval or get the fuck out. As it's been said by other wise MC members, Cahill = Perot.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

Welcome Paul. I think it is admirable that you are doing a little extra to get to know an important part of what you plan to take on if you make it to Beacon Hill.

I honestly don't trust Baker anymore than anyone else, I actually trust him less. I am still on the fence with this governor's race. I do think that Paul & Tim can learn more here, on the site, about the sad state of police funding than elsewhere. Maybe this can be an opportunity to get the law enforcement communities message out. 

Maybe Paul can shed some light on what he and Tim plan on doing about some of law enforcement's most pressing issues:
1. Public safety funding.
2. Quinn Bill Funding
3. Details
Our state legislature has failed many times over and there is a lot of cleaning up to do. Obviously the governor has failed in many many ways. One fine example would be the flagmen. There are statistics that show the state is losing money on this venture. The sites that are "saving" money are using a ludicrous work rate ( $1/hr for example). Check out the info in one of our blogs here. I am sure guys on here have more points of interest.

Paul, I guess you and Tim will have your work cut out for you. I think the problem you are going to have is proving to the masses that you stand for what you stand for, that you plan on putting a stop to wasteful spending and put the money where it needs to go.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

While I appreciate your taking the time to come here, register and offer up your opinion as to why we should vote for you, as others have stated we're voting for a Governor. If the Cahill/Loscocco campaign wants my vote; then, maybe Mr. Cahill should pop in. But in all honesty, I have to admit that it probably wouldn't change my mind one way or the other. As others have said, your team is pretty much guaranteeing a patrick win. Now I know you will say that you are running as the better candidate. In all honesty, there is no better candidate there is only a less bad candidate. Add to that, the fact that most people can't handle choices (just watch the person in front of you at the drive through for proof) and the end result will be the victory of the worst candidate. Please don't take my statements as insult, this is just the way that I see things. We all know that most people don't research anything before they vote. We all know that people are easily confused and when confused will make the easiest choice. And we all know, that there are plenty of voters in this state that are more interested in who wins Americn Idol than they are in who wins the race for governor. Why muddy the waters & confuse them any more than they already will be?


----------



## DNorth (Jun 6, 2008)

Wolfman said:


> If you were seriously dedicated to removing Patrick from office, you and Mr. Cahill would withdraw from the race and endorse Mr. Baker. This united front would (a) essentially guarantee a Patrick defeat, (b) have the added bonus of making Obama's support poison for any Democrat candidate and (c) place Mr. Cahill in an elevated position of trust and respect that could be leveraged during future campaigns.


x1000000000!!!!


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Sir

Thank You for stopping by and visiting masscops.

my union MCUFU endorsed Tim Murray for Lt. Governor long before he had a running mate. supposedly our union was "tight" with Timmy and we were going to be taken care of.

well, Patrick got the endorsement and we all know what he's done for Law Enforcement. both inside the prisons and out on the streets his record is a disgrace to hard working men and women.

not a big fan of politicians, but as my old Captain said you have to vote for the politician that will hurt you least and that's usually a Republican.

good luck with your campaign


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Jill Stein runs a better chance of getting elected. Please, Please, Please just quit. Third party candidates are just vote suckers from Republicans. We've got to do everything we can to get rid of Deville and that means not getting letting our already marginally bright population get distracted by some turd-party. Im reminding everyone I know that a vote for Cahill is a vote for Patrick. Sorry, but thems the truths.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

I wont even ask where you two stand on gun control because I know the Mass stock answer by heart.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> I wont even ask where you two stand on gun control because I know the Mass stock answer by heart.


Even the ones who support H.2259 and our Constitutional rights give that watered down answer. They are too afraid to go too far one way or another. There are very few legislators that will actually take a solid position on something like gun control. My rep actually called me the day I sent her an email to ensure that I knew she was for our rights and would be voting for H.2259 when it got to the floor, and that she was against Deval's H.4102, which ended up getting shot down in the House Ways & Means Committee.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

I can't say anything....It's just the same game with different players:banghead:


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2010)

I really believe that Cahill is the real deal for law enforcement, but unless his poll numbers go way up I am going to have to go for Baker.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Paul,

I sincerely appreciate you taking the time to post here, and I recognize the sheer political risk you're placing yourself and the campaign in by talking in such an open forum. There isn't much in the way I can say about the pragmaticism of your candidates' campaign that hasn't already been said, so I'm going to focus on the issues that are important to us and our profession.

I've heard very little from any of the candiates about the subtleties of the serious issues we're facing. I never hear the candidates talk about how there hasn't been an MSP academy in four years or how some officers' families are struggling with the cuts to Quinn. Deval has continued to mess with our livlihood for political gain, garnering favor with those who get angry when the read about the large salaries on the cover of the Herald based on the pay of just 10 of the Commonwealth's 20,000 law enforcement officers.

We know things are tough out there as we deal with the fallout of it everyday: a huge portion of the domestics I respond to are the result of arguments regarding household finances. I get it. We get it.

Nonetheless, I believe officers have an expectation that while their wages may not increase, they certainly shouldn't fall. The nature of the job and the inherent risks we when we go to work should be compensated with the promise of financial security. Long ago, the Commonwealth made a deal with officers that if they furthered their education, they would be compensated with a "police *career pay* incentive". The collective bargaining units of many police departments decided to help their municipalities save money by taking increases in thier detail rates (paid for largely by private entities) at the bargaining table rather than taking salary increases. Both of those have been greatly diminished resulting in a lower living wage for many police officers around the state.

Many cops have the added burden of having to live in expensive municipalities they patrol. Boston PD, which has a residency requirement, saw the Quinn payments to its officers heavily cut at the beginning of the year. Now officers who spent thousands on school are unable to make their student loan payments that was going to be paid for using the Quinn incentives they were orginally guaranteed. Nice way to take care of the cops. The public got their better-educated police force on the cheap.

Funny, in November or December of 2007, Deval was on Jim and Margery's "Ask the Governor" announcing that he was planning to institute flagmen at road construction sites. The last caller of the hour was the wife of a Waltham cop who told him they couldn't afford to live on his meager base salary and that details was how they made ends meet. Deval replied that the low salaries of police officers was a "separate problem" that "needed to be addressed". Well, here we are almost three years later and the problem hasn't gotten better--it's gotten worse. And while I know the default answer from any politician would be that the economy sucks, it would be nice if someone would simply raise the point if for no other reason to let us know we're supported and not forgotten. I understand that many of these programs like details, Quinn, and health insurance may very well have to change in the long term due to the state of things. But instead of working to come to a compromise, they were simply removed altogether with no transitions or alternatives.

I understand that it may sound pompous to the outsider, but I feel that when I get home from a shitty night at work where I performed CPR on a dying man in front of his wife, I deserve not to have to then wonder how the hell I'm going to come up with the cash my electrical bill because of a decrease in pay. I didn't take this job to get rich, but altruism doesn't pay the mortgage.

If you want our support, I suggest you start there.



Deuce said:


> It's a kind of conjugation on the words democrat and rat.


I believe the term you were looking for was "portmanteau".


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

OfficerObie59 said:


> I believe the term you were looking for was "portmanteau".


Yes.. Yes it was, thank you..


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

The commitment of politicians in this state to our unions and our families recently has been little more than lip service.

I've never been a fan of endorsing one candidate over another because they are "the best game in town right now for us", or even "the only game in town" as has been the case.

Campaign endorsements feel dirty to me, are polarizing, and all come with baggage.

In politics, as with religion... "I like the silent church before the service begins, better than any preaching". (Ralph Waldo Emerson) 

Beyond that, I feel like it's just all talk.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

OfficerObie59 said:


> @Deuce: "I believe the term you were looking for was "portmanteau".




I just read "Tom Brown's School Days" (Thomas Hughes) in preparation for beginning the "Flashman" series by George MacDonald Fraser. I also read "Peter Simple" (Captain Frederick Maryatt), as the author was mentioned in TBSD. Both novels used the term "portmanteau;" it was my first contact with the word. Fortunately, my Kindle came armed with a dictionary. From "The New Oxford American Dictionary:"

Portmanteau- _noun _(plural portmanteaux or teaus) a large trunk or suitcase, typically made of stiff leather and opening into two *equal* parts (emphasis mine).

I believe what Obie meant was "portmanteau word," that is, a word blending the sounds and combining the meanings of two others (TNOAD). According to said dictionary the origin of this meaning for portmanteau is from Lewis Carroll in "Through the Looking Glass," c1871 (appropriately enough for politics&#8230. The original meaning is from 16th century fwench.

_Example: _Demorat, from democrat and rat;


Paul,

With all due respect to you and Mr. Cahill, I believe he is nothing more than a stalking horse for Deval; it will be interesting to see his thirty pieces of silver revealed after the election.

It is further my opinion that Mr. Cahill is "a sheep in sheep's clothing;" he's a demorat, regardless of what he or his running dogs aver.


----------



## m3cop (May 22, 2010)

*I couldn't have said it better than OfficerObie59 did. What we need is a change for the better of everyone in the Commonwealth. I agree with the other Masscops that feel voters are going to be split and we are going to be facing another 4 years of hardship because we end up on the Deval poop end of the stick. *


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Any comments Paul? 

Paul?

Paul?

Paul?

Bueller?

I hate politicians....


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Obie's too smart to be a cop :shades_smile:


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Deuce said:


> Any comments Paul?
> 
> Paul?
> 
> ...


Like all politicians, when the truth comes out they're AWOL.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Obie, You're as refreshing as a fine wine and a graceful ballet.

Paul,

The facts have been stated and I hope these sobering truths have not made you rethink your support for the law enforcement community, but as they say, you can only beat a dog so much before you get bitten. We are the dogs of the community put out and beaten with rolled papers every single time the budget is in trouble so the rats can feed from our bowl while we are out serving and protecting. I'm not looking for acolades of any kind, but there's simply no way your for this LG if you ultimately get Deville reelected.

Should you and Tim actually pull your own "miracle on ice" please remember that most of us are dead within a year of retirement when they decide to go after our pensions. Let's make it a good year.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

_*please remember that most of us are dead within a year of retirement when they decide to go after our pensions. Let's make it a good year.*_

+1


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

It's done and over with lock it up.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Locked.


----------

